# Is 85 degrees f too hot?



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there,

I have seen about a billion high temperature threads so far this summer so I apologize for adding another.

Here is my situation... 60 gal mbuna tank just added my second Marineland c-360 canister and a penguin powerhead. The two new impeller motors added to very hot summer days here in FL has caused my tank temp to peak up to 85 degrees.

Is this a cause for concern? What would you do?

Things I have thought of doing:

- Putting the powerhead on a timer so it isn't running all day long (not even sure how much that would actually help).

- Removing the powerhead altogether and adding spraybars to the c-360 outputs to do the surface agitation job that the powerhead has been doing.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

For prolonged periods of time this can shorten the lifespan of your fish. Higher temps can result in death.

You can bring the temperature down by turning down the temperature in the house, having a fan blow across the top of the tank, turning off the lights, blocking sunlight into the room, increasing water changes, floating ice packs, or investing in a chiller, either DIY or a manufactured chiller.

The DIY project involves getting a small refrigerator, the type used in dorm room, drilling two holes in the sides, running tygon tubing in, coiling the tubing is a container of water, running the tubing out, and then pumping the water back to the tank. The coiled tubing is used to modulate the temperature.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You can also replace a tight fitting hood with eggcrate to allow some of the heat to escape, and still keep your fish in the tank!


----------



## Bmgrocks (Jul 12, 2006)

as dave the moderator had said, and from my experience in reefkeeping and dealing with scorching 400w Metal Halide fixtures, a simple fan placed to blow heat accross and off the surface of the water will generally reduce the heat of your tank anywhere from 3-6 degrees. This can be as simple as a window fan sold at walmart, walgreens or cvs. It really does the trick. Good Luck!


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

K... thanks... I'll try the fan idea.

Problem is... I have an acrylic tank so the top is'nt completely open... and the two larger openings on the top are covered by the light hood. I'll have to figure something out. Any ideas?

I also just called my roomate and told him to be sure that he closes the curtains before he goes to work.

I really want to avoid dropping the temp in the house any more as my power bill is already outrageous!

Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

peaking!!...mine averages 88 and they arent dying.....i think you would ride this out without deaths due to heat.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

edouthirt said:


> Problem is... I have an acrylic tank so the top is'nt completely open... and the two larger openings on the top are covered by the light hood. I'll have to figure something out. Any ideas?


Remove the lights and put eggcrate over the opening. Your fish will be fine with out the lights directly on them.



zazz said:


> peaking!!...mine averages 88 and they arent dying.....i think you would ride this out without deaths due to heat.


 Consider yourself lucky, you are entering a dangerous zone.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

zazz said:


> peaking!!...mine averages 88 and they arent dying.....i think you would ride this out without deaths due to heat.


 Consider yourself lucky, you are entering a dangerous zone.[/quote]

yep....it comes with living smack bang on the equator........although i feel its an experience many more will have as this century plays out. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

In my experience, African cichlids can handle mid 80s temp very well. So, if it's only during the real hot part of the year, you should be OK.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

dntx5b9 said:


> In my experience, African cichlids can handle mid 80s temp very well. So, if it's only during the real hot part of the year, you should be OK.


so i may as well pack up my tanks...and send my little friends to cooler climbs......the agony.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> Remove the lights and put eggcrate over the opening. Your fish will be fine with out the lights directly on them.


So do I put the lights back on top of the eggcrate? I'm not sure how that will help with geting the fan to reach the water... Do you mean remove the light hood altogether?

What I would really like to do is DIY a way to elevate the light a bit... sorta make it like one of these contraptions:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+12772&pcatid=12772

When right now it's like this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+16770&pcatid=16770

any ideas?

... then the fan could really get underneath the light and make a bigger difference.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Higher temps mean lower oxygen.. if you up some airstones in your tank.. agitate the water really well, you might be OK. I'm still curious.. you don't have AC and live in florrida? I would invest in a window air conditioner for the room! Keep you AND the tank cool.

I know some people who keep fish in warehouses in the south... their fish don't die, and it's GOT to get hot in there... though when I was there, it wasn't too miserable. and that was august. Mist have fans..


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> Higher temps mean lower oxygen.. if you up some airstones in your tank.. agitate the water really well, you might be OK. I'm still curious.. you don't have AC and live in florrida? I would invest in a window air conditioner for the room! Keep you AND the tank cool.


I definitely have AC. Set at 75 degrees over night... turned up to 78 or 80 during the day. The tank stays above room temp because of equipment and lighting.

I am happy to say that having the blinds closed made a noticeable difference. brought the temp down to 83 or 84... which even though it's only 1 or 2 degrees I am much happier there.

I'm not worried about oxygen levels... between the 2 c-360s and the powerhead there is a bunch of surface agitation.

I still might do the fan idea just for some extra cushion.


----------

